# **MISSING** Icelandic Stallion from Wales



## Trolt (27 October 2010)

Hi all
Please spread this as much as possible. 

4yr old 12.3hh silver dapple icelandic stallion (chocolate body and flaxen mane)  has gone missing from his field in Ffynnon Dewi near Llandeloy, Wales. He is microchipped, unbroken and very friendly and trusting of people. 
His field mate is still in the field. Stallion was definitely there yesterday and not today. 
VERY distinctive. We hope he's just taken himself off for a wonder. Please keep eyes peeled on for sale adverts and any local horse sales. If he has been stolen and up for resale he should be pretty distinctive. 
He belongs to friends of mine, authorities have been alerted.


----------



## myhorsefred (27 October 2010)

I'm from Haverfordwest.  I had an email about this earlier this evening from my neighbour who is a member on freecycle.  A message was sent around all freecycle members I think, and my neighbour forwarded this on to me and my husband, and everyone else in her address book.  I will forward on to all in my address book as well.

Just wanted to post this to let you know that people are being made aware of this.  Just wanted to encourage you and your friend.  

Can't imagine what your friend must be going through.


----------



## Trolt (28 October 2010)

Thank you myhorsefred, it's reassuring that the message is getting out there


----------



## Tinseltoes (28 October 2010)

Hope he is found soon.Maybe theres a mare in season and hes gone to nose.


----------



## Trolt (28 October 2010)

Hope so Sharon ... .looking less likely though.

Have seen it's been posted by another friend as well. More information can be found here 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=411422

If anyone has any information then please contact email Michelle Rushen
01437 721910 / 07791993238 / mic@solva-icelandics.co.uk


----------



## Tinseltoes (28 October 2010)

Any news yet?


----------



## nikkik (28 October 2010)

Just a thought, what about contacting sales and auctions, so they are aware he is missing.

Really hope you find him soon.


----------



## Trolt (28 October 2010)

nothing yet


----------



## Doncella (28 October 2010)

Was it Llanybydder today?  Not a nice thought but worth a check.  Hope you get him back soon.


----------



## CeeBee (29 October 2010)

Really hope you find him soon. Can't see him going through the sales, he is too distinctive. Likely to be kept well hidden


----------



## Tinseltoes (29 October 2010)

Could be  anywhere by now. Hope hes found soon.


----------



## Trolt (29 October 2010)

Thank you all for bumping this up and helping but am pleased to say HE'S BEEN FOUND!!!

To quote my friend: WE'VE FOUND HIM!!!! Got a call from the police, a farmer found him on the road on Tuesday night, put him into a back field on his farm, and then left calling anyone until lunchtime today when seeing one of my posters jogged his memory (!) so he called the police.... and he is alive, well and back home

So thrilled, definitely some champers tonight!


----------



## DragonSlayer (29 October 2010)

Trolt said:



			Thank you all for bumping this up and helping but am pleased to say HE'S BEEN FOUND!!!

To quote my friend: WE'VE FOUND HIM!!!! Got a call from the police, a farmer found him on the road on Tuesday night, put him into a back field on his farm, and then left calling anyone until lunchtime today when seeing one of my posters jogged his memory (!) so he called the police.... and he is alive, well and back home

So thrilled, definitely some champers tonight!
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this on FB! GREAT news!  so happy for you! XXX


----------



## Kokopelli (29 October 2010)

Just saw on facebok he has been found! What brilliant news, he was a stunning horse and its nice to hear he's back home and safe


----------



## Doncella (29 October 2010)

Brilliant, fantastic news wine o'clock everyone.


----------



## Puzzled (29 October 2010)

That's wonderful news!


----------



## Tinseltoes (29 October 2010)

Wow thats fantastic news.


----------



## DragonSlayer (29 October 2010)

Talking of where we saw the news....are people here 'liking' Horses UK on FB?


----------



## Kokopelli (29 October 2010)

DragonSlayer said:



			Talking of where we saw the news....are people here 'liking' Horses UK on FB? 

Click to expand...

I do  I think its brill not as good as HHO but still good


----------



## brighteyes (30 October 2010)

Hooray for 'bloody farmers'!  Phew.


----------

